# Motor de lavadora, conexiones a hacer



## puni

Tengo un motor de lavadora al cual llegan 5 cables, 2 de toma de suelo y 3 hacia el bobinado del cual luego salen 2 hacia un condensador, mi intensión es conectarlo directamente a la corriente 220V. El motor es trifasico o monofasico?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Guest

El motor es 220VAC monofasico, el problema lo tienes fácil, si ya tienes conectados los cables al condensador,  L1 y L2 van independientemente en la toma hembra (blanca) que se ve en la foto exactamente en los terminales machos de cobre que están bien definidos también en la foto.

siempre cuando tengas duda en conectar algo  a la toma de VAC usa una lampara en serie con el equipo, esto significa que en una de la linea L1 ó L2  colocas un bombillo de 60w y esta al equipo, si hay algún error el bombillo encenderá con toda su intensidad y no dañas nada, caso contrario el motor arrancara normalmente, luego quitas la serie y lo arrancas directo.
espero haberme explicado bien, sino repregunta.


----------



## puni

lo de L1 i L2 no lo acabo de entender, al motor le llegan tres cables i lo que me dices es que conecte las dos tomas de abajo al fase i la de arriba al neutro?


----------



## El nombre

En  monofasica, Al motor se la pela el neutro y la fase. ¿Tu miras algun electrodomestico como lo enchufas? ¿Sabes cual es el neutro en un enchufe? El condensador es el único que tiene que ver con el giro del motor y ya lo tienes conectado.


----------



## Guest

amigo puni revisando bien la foto veo que son tres los cables al motor y son rojo, negro, y azul tambien te dije que el motor es de 220vac, pero no tome en cuenta el voltaje de tu pais aca en venezuela es de 110vac por lo tanto todas las lavadora son de ese voltaje, si el voltaje de tu pais es de 220vac ten la seguridad que el motor es de 220vac.

L1 y L2 son las lineas de voltaje AC que alimentan el motor 110/220v dependiendo el pais.

el motor trae tres cables porque uno es comun y alternandolo con cualquiera de los otros dos tendras la velocidad de centrifugado o de la de lavado el problema es saber cual es el  comun, te anexo un diagramita hecho a mano alzada en el te indico como conectarlo con la lampara en serie de 60w para no dañar nada


----------



## puni

entonces el cable azul lo junto con el negro i quedan los dos juntos?

i me queda negro i azul a un cable i rojo al otro para la toma de corriente?

Gracias


----------



## Guest

No, amigo puni asi no es, los cables del motor le dejas tal cual como estan indenpedientes cada uno, no lo unas, el que vas alternar es una de las lineas  (cualquiera) del tomacorriente pero con la lampara en serie para que no dañes nada, con esto descubriras cual es la bobina de lavado y cual es la de centrifugado

de esos tres cables del motor negro, rojo y azul uno es comun, pero yo lo desconozco la unica manera de saberlo es con el diagrama de conexion del motor.

cualquier cosa repregunta


----------



## puni

al decir común a que te refieres? es que en el diagrama entiendo que el azul se junta con el negro o es que un cable debe quedar suelto osea sin ninguna conexión?


----------



## Guest

exacto asi es, coloca la alimentacion que viene del tomacorriente 220/110vac dependiendo de tu pais en dos de los cables que vienen del motor (con la serie) dejas uno libre y miras el comportamiento del motor, luego alternas o colocas una de las línea que viene de la alimentacion del tomacorriente, al cable del motor que anteriormente habias dejado libre y observas de nuevo el comportamiento del motor, ojo todo esto con la serie .

puedes ensayar hasta lograr saber cual es la velocidad de lavado y la de centrifugado una vez que estes seguro lo pasas (el motor) directo o sea sin la serie.


----------



## puni

entonces si la bombilla se enciende, el motor no arrancara i si no se enciende si arrancara? esto me lia bastante.

Gracias por tu ayuda, esta tarde lo probare i te cuento los resultados.


----------



## Guest

si, asi es, prueba y me avisas, 
¿cual es la tension de tu pais?


----------



## puni

En españa la tension es 220V

No sabia io que en suramerica la tension fuera mas reducida


----------



## puni

por cierto puedo conectar la bombilla con un portalamparas? envez de soldarle los cables?


----------



## Guest

si asi es como se hace, el diagrama es solo una guia para simplificar las cosas, usa un porta foco o porta bombillo, aqui le llamamos socate, roscamos el bombillo y listo..


----------



## Guest

amigo Puni ¿ que  paso? explotó el motor.


----------



## puni

LO siento por no heber contestado antes, he estado liado con examenes i aun no he podido ir a buscar la bombilla de 60W, ahora mismo voi a buscarla, lo monto i haber aunque me da un poco de respeto conectarlo a la toma de luz...

pero lo hare

gracias por tu gran ayuda


----------



## Guest

tienes que tener cuidado son 220VAC dos polos vivos, las conexiones al motor debes aislarlas, para conectar la corriente a la toma de 220VAC de la red de tu casa tienes que hacerlo con un enchufe "macho", el motor a juro y por que si debe estar fijo, si esta suelto el torque al girar hará que se enreden los cables.

si lo haces con la ayuda de alguien mejor, uno aguanta el mortor y el otro lo conecta a la red, como dice el dicho "entre dos dominan a uno".


----------



## puni

Una vez probado, el motor gira a muy muy baja velocidad con el cable negro y la bombilla encendida, ahora lo pruebo con el cable azul a ver que tal.

La combinación rojo y negro no funciona, las demás dan todas el mismo resultado, un giro muy muy débil con la bombilla y un giro de vertigo sin ella.

Muchas gracias lenvas14.


----------



## Guest

A sus órdenes para servirle...

Si no puedes ayudar, molesta,  lo importante es participar...


----------



## Manu4

hola tengo un motor de una lavadora vieja y me gustaría aprovecharlo,  lo que pasa es que no se como conectarlo,  en la placa vienen dos pares de caracteríticas supongo que serán para la manera en que se conecte, las características del motor son:

Motor monofásico asíncrono 220V.

Potencia         615W.............218 W
Polos:                2.................   12
RPM:               3800...............               430
Amperios          3.8 ................                  1
Condensador   12- 450v...........         12-370v
Con protección térmica

Todos los cables van conectados a un conector de 6 pines y nose como conectarlos porque no se cual es cada cual.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un motor de dos velocidades , digamos dos motores en uno. 

Cada motor tiene dos bobinas unidas en serie - tres cables -

Así que tester en mano , papel y lápiz , primero identificás los 3 cables que no tienen conección ohmica con los otros tres. Luego identificás el medio de cada uno de los conjuntos de 3 cables.

Para ver cual corresponde a tal velocidad deberás probarlo , entonces escoges un conjunto de 3 cables , a la toma central (leida en ohms) le pones un cable , conectas el capacitor entre los otros dos bornes y le pones el otro cable a cualquiera de los extramos donde quedó conectado el capacitor , y lo enchufas con cuidado !

Si cambiaras el cable desde una pata del capacitor a la otra , el motor giraría hacia el otro lado.

Las pruebas con los otros 3 cables pertenecientes a la otra velocidad , son idénticas.

Los bornes que no se utilizan quedan simplemente desconectados. 

Si tenés el capacitor, listo , si debés comprarlo mejor uno de marcha de 15 o 17 uF al aceite (450v-370v) que le va a dar algo más de velocidad y potencia al motor (se calienta un poco mas pero no suelen quemarse) si no es para un uso demasiado prolongado. 

Saludos !


----------



## Manu4

Muchas gracias por la información  ya se me ocurrió medir las bobinas  aunque me lié un poco, este fin de semana lo compruebo y os comento haber que tal, el motor no va a estar trabajando mucho lo quiero para acoplar una piedra de afilar.

Salu2.


----------



## Thor_2

Hola a todos, tengo un motor mpmofasico de una lavadora con 7 cables, cuando lo quité no vi por ningún sitio en la lavadora el condensador, que se supone que necesita uno de 14mf. La pregunta es, ¿puede estar integrado dentro de el motor? Y por eso llevar 7 cables. Porque midiendo resistencia para saber cual es es el común hay dos cables que al medir con cualquier otro no da nada. Perdonar mi ignorancia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fotos ¿?


----------



## Thor_2

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 3, 2021

Creo que es los dos cables que me sobran son de un protector térmico


----------



## Rorschach

Puede ser que el capacitor esté montado en algún lugar dentro del gabinete de la lavadora .
¡Revisa para ver si está!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 3, 2021

Ese motor es abierto, y se ven los devanados, nunca vi un capacitor de arranque dentro de la carcasa, sería un despropósito,  primero por el espacio que ocuparía, segundo por recibir toda la temperatura interior del motor, y tercero, suponte que falle el capacitor, desarmar todo el motor para cambiarlo, una locura.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Falta la foto de la ficha . . .


----------



## Thor_2

Pues hoy lo he probado un capacitar de 0,47mf y arranca tanto en la velocidad lenta como en la larga.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 4, 2021



Rorschach dijo:


> Puede ser que el capacitor esté montado en algún lugar dentro del gabinete de la lavadora .
> ¡Revisa para ver si está!
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 3, 2021
> 
> Ese motor es abierto, y se ven los devanados, nunca vi un capacitor de arranque dentro de la carcasa, sería un despropósito,  primero por el espacio que ocuparía, segundo por recibir toda la temperatura interior del motor, y tercero, suponte que falle el capacitor, desarmar todo el motor para cambiarlo, una locura.


Si, tiene sentido jajaj


----------



## ricbevi

No soy experto en motores pero en la pegatina entiendo dice que lleva 14uF para el arranque.

Puede ser que arranque y gire sin carga y con poca o nula capacidad pero donde le colocas cualquier carga mediocre, si no tiene el capacitor lo dudo.

Foto de la ficha donde se vea el cableado como te han pedido seria de gran ayuda para ver de que se trata.


----------

